# Microsd or SD card via OTG cable question



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried a microsd card reader with the microusb to female USB OTG cable? Does it require an external power source?

I was planning on using an OTG cable with something similar to this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-Memory-CARD-READER-T-Flash-MicroSD-MMC-Gift-/320509486465?pt=US_Memory_Card_Readers_Adapters&hash=item4a9fdaa581#ht_4785wt_991

Thanks for any help.

Sent from Touchpad running CM9


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeap, you will need to supply 5v to the USB reader (or whatever you plug into the OTG cable)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mastamind518 said:


> Has anyone tried a microsd card reader with the microusb to female USB OTG cable? Does it require an external power source?
> 
> I was planning on using an OTG cable with something similar to this:
> http://www.ebay.com/...1#ht_4785wt_991
> ...


Watch the link and you will see how to hook up anything usb to the TouchPad.


----------



## vibes4me (Jul 11, 2012)

Sadly the Video is so dark it's hard to see what they are doing


----------

